# Age of stud dog



## vizzy24

I have been trying to look into the age a stud should be used. I checked on the K.C page and all they said was the bitch had to be over 1 at the time of mating( which is a little young in my opinion). It says nothinhg about the age either young or old for a stud dog. I always thought the youngest a stud dog could be was 18 months and the oldest was 7 but I must have made it up lol I cant find anything related to stud dogs age. Does anyone know?


----------



## Guest

There is nothing in the KC rules that give any ages on stud dogs,however most stud dog owners will not allow them to be used before they are 18 months old,they can go on and produce litters all there life if the owner wishes to.

I know of a couple that have been used in our breed when they were 11 years plus.


----------



## Freyja

I don't know if there is an age limit for a stud dog. I wouldn't let any of my boys be used until he was at least 18 months old as I don't think they are mature enough untill then. As for an upper age limit I think if the dog is fit healthy and still cable you can use it although I wouldn't let my boys be used after they were 8/9 depending on their health.Bandit is already 7 and Owen is 7 in July but I wouldn't rule them out from being a stud Owen's last litter are 11 months old and he sired 9 pups. He's only ever sired 3 litters so wouldn't rule out using him again. I do have his son though so depending on the bitch may use him.

If mating an ineperinced maiden bitch I would prefer to use an older experienced dog as a stud.


----------



## reddogsX3

vizzy24 said:


> I have been trying to look into the age a stud should be used. I checked on the K.C page and all they said was the bitch had to be over 1 at the time of mating( which is a little young in my opinion). It says nothinhg about the age either young or old for a stud dog. I always thought the youngest a stud dog could be was 18 months and the oldest was 7 but I must have made it up lol I cant find anything related to stud dogs age. Does anyone know?


lol haggis's stud dog sired his last litter a week before he died of old age at age 16 lol.

gives new meaning to the saying 'there is life in the old dog yet' lol

wendy


----------



## raindog

In one sense, the older a stud dog is the better. After all, if a dog has reached 10 or 12 years of age and has passed all the appropriate health tests for the breed, you can be pretty sure that he hasn't got any health issues.
A two year old dog might appear healthy, but could present symptoms of a hereditary illness as he gets older.

We would never use a dog at stud until he was at least 2 years old, had proved his quality in the showring and in the working arena, and had clear health tests and the correct temperament for the breed.

Mick


----------



## vizzy24

ok thanks for that I suppose where theres a will theres a way, as they say lol


----------

